# End of Mentor program



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey guys a few of my fellow mentors in Miami received a call regarding a chance to the mentor program ,well basically it ends in two weeks.Anyone know any details about it .I missed my call .Do you think it will still be worth it, kinda worried been doing full Time the past two years so it will suck for it to be completely over


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft is adopting the Uber model? Everything electronically no human being sees you?


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

Not quite we find out Monday the full details but it is official there will be no more mentor program . mentors will have to apply for a new position but not all will qualify for the next level.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

That sucks! Maybe they're losing money using mentors but it set them apart from Uber and made them more "professional".


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Here in California, we got a notice that it is ending because of a new California law that all car inspections must be done annually by a mechanic. Mentors used to do this and because of the law, they said they would discontinue this practice in CA. I wasn't aware of was ending everywhere.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

That sucks. It's a HUGE selling point for differentiating Lyft from Uber, especially to women. 

When I have a woman doing an Uber ride, I ask if she also uses Lyft. Regardless of the answer, I describe the process for Uber (watch a video, download the app, no human interaction) vs Lyft (meet a live human being) in the beginning. 

The ones that are current Lyft users say they'll use Lyft more late at night. Those that aren't Lyft users usually download it in the car right then & there. I usually average 4 or 5 referrals a week. I consider it my tip...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Here in Vegas we never had mentors, rather there's a training class.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I started last October. I never met with a mentor.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> I started last October. I never met with a mentor.


Did you drive for Uber before you drove for Lyft? When I went to the Lyft onboarding event, they asked me if I drove for Uber, already. I told them that I did. They told me that they were going to by-pass the "mentoring session", onboarded me, handed me an instruction book and a trade dress, told me to watch out for the e-Mail.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you drive for Uber before you drove for Lyft? When I went to the Lyft onboarding event, they asked me if I drove for Uber, already. I told them that I did. They told me that they were going to by-pass the "mentoring session", onboarded me, handed me an instruction book and a trade dress, told me to watch out for the e-Mail.


I think I drove for Lyft first, but I'm not sure. I applied for both the same day, IIRC.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Although with uber you can sign up with no human interaction I went to the Denver office. Got the medical exam (which lyft accepted) inspection and tag. after Med exam met with uber rep. He showed me how the app worked. We did a test request. He requested from his phone I accepted from mine. He showed me how to cancel. And the ins and outs of the app. Didn't get nearly that much info for, my mentor. He inspected the vehicle. Showed me how to turn on and off the app from driver to pax mode and that was it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok this is off topic but since I got a lot of mentors in this thread and my lyft mentor was pretty much useless, would someone explain the lyft policy on canceling pax? 75 rides in and still not sure when to swipe arrive. Do I swipe when I show up or when pax is in car like uber. I believe I have to call before cancel no show. And think its 5 min wait. If there was a manual from either lyft or uber I'd read it. But too impatient and my ADHD hits hard with videos. Mind wanders and just not a good learning tool. Thanks in advance for your time to answer what may seems a basic question.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

I usually wait two min then call after 5 minutes call again then wait an extra minute to cancel just incase I haven't waited the complete 5 min


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

FAC said:


> Ok this is off topic but since I got a lot of mentors in this thread and my lyft mentor was pretty much useless, would someone explain the lyft policy on canceling pax? 75 rides in and still not sure when to swipe arrive. Do I swipe when I show up or when pax is in car like uber. I believe I have to call before cancel no show. And think its 5 min wait. If there was a manual from either lyft or uber I'd read it. But too impatient and my ADHD hits hard with videos. Mind wanders and just not a good learning tool. Thanks in advance for your time to answer what may seems a basic question.


Swipe arrived when you show up. And yes it's 5-min plus a phone call for the cancel fee (the phone call call be a as simple as calling, letting it ring once, and then hanging up).


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> would someone explain the lyft policy on canceling pax?


Unlike Uber, which automatically notifies the rider of your arrival based on your GPS proximity to the requested pickup location, with Lyft you press "Confirm Arrival" when you're close to or at the pickup location. The Lyft system then sends an SMS message to your rider that you've arrived. As I describe in my post quoted below, on Lyft you don't control the start of the trip; the Lyft system automatically starts the ride one minute after you press "Confirm Arrival".


KevRyde said:


> You as a driver don't "start running the meter". The Lyft system automatically starts the ride either a) one minute after you tap "Confirm arrival" at which point only the per minute charge kicks in as long as you're not moving, or b) the moment you start moving after you tap "Confirm arrival" at which point both the per mile and per minute charges kick in. If a rider is a mile away from the requested pick up location and you decide to drive to his actual location to pick him up, the time it took and the distance you drive to pick him up will be added to and included in the overall fare calculation.
> 
> Again, Lyft drivers don't "start the meter". Your detailed instructions imply that there is some sort of "START METER" function available to the driver. The per minute charge automatically starts one minute after the driver presses "Confirm arrival". The driver can collect the no-show cancellation fee five minutes after pressing "Confirm arrival" only when the Lyft system detects that the driver placed a call to the rider at some point during the five minute window (and I agree that all you need to do is call and immediately hang up to satisfy Lyft's "call the rider" requirement to collect the no-show fee). If you don't see the "rider not here" option when you cancel the ride, then you either a) haven't waited 5 minutes after pressing "Confirm arrival", or b) the Lyft system hasn't detected that you have called the rider at some point during the five minute window.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

So there is no more mentors


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Weird. Drove a lady that works for Lyft Engineering last night and she said the program was not going away.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Weird. Drove a lady that works for Lyft Engineering last night and she said the program was not going away.


It isn't going anywhere nationwide. In localities that are requiring mechanic inspections over mentor ones, the Mentor program is being discontinued.

Regulations always make things better, right? SMH


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

My mentor was pretty awesome and very helpful , we went on a drive, talked and he gave me tips and pointers to make money etc. It was like a mini training session . 
The few people I've refereed said it was a quick look at the car , a brief demonstration of the app (which everyone I recruit I do a demo anyway) and then that was it . None of them went on a drive or anything . Mine lasted almost 45 minutes , all of theirs were under 15minutes


----------

